# where are guys getting bacteriostic water?



## DaBeast25 (Feb 5, 2014)

?


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 5, 2014)

Lots of places bro. Many people just make their own


----------



## Christsean (Feb 5, 2014)

Make it myself. Got a bottle of BA laying around so..,.,,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Feb 5, 2014)

This is where I got mine...http://www.mountainside-medical.com...For-Injection-Bacteriostatic-Water-30-ml.html
They have a great selection of other items as well...


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 5, 2014)

Christsean said:


> Make it myself. Got a bottle of BA laying around so..,.,,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same here man

-jwgibbons


----------



## sneedham (Feb 5, 2014)

ok, do i need to be a chemist to do this? Please instruct...


----------



## bucknaked (Mar 18, 2014)

DaBeast25 said:


> ?




www.bacteriosticwater.com has it for $3.99 per 30ml. Gets even cheaper as quanity goes up...


----------



## ElitePeptides (Mar 20, 2014)

www.elitepeptides.com has Bacteriostatic water in 30ml bottles


----------



## StanG (Mar 20, 2014)

I get it along with my peptides from CEM....


----------



## beccabianchi116 (Oct 7, 2015)

Can we buy it a pharmacy or something?!


----------



## Xsbobber (Oct 25, 2015)

Here's how to make your own brother. Very easy and cheap. 

Dont buy it, its the simplest thing on the planet to make. When creating bacteriostatic water, I go with the standard 0.9% benzyl alcohol to 99.1% water ratio. I wouldn't increase/decrease it without being more knowledgeable about what you're doing than I am in regards to solubility in benzyl alcohol.


Ingredients: 


1) Water - tap, or sterile (I use tap water and have had no problems with this but I recommend people research their tap water by reading the pdf your city/locale will put out on water quality before determining how safe it is to use). You also want to make sure you're not injecting lead - so if you are living in a building that has been around for a while, run the water for 2 minutes before collecting it. Even if you have a new building, the "lead free" pipes can still have a tiny amount of lead in it (yeah fucked I know...) so I recommend running the faucet for a while nonetheless. Otherwise just boil it and let it cool. 


2) Insulin Syringe (needed to measure out the benzyl alcohol)


3) Vial of Benzyl Alcohol


4) Alcohol Pads (You need these to wipe down the vial tops)


5) Vial you're going to store your bacteriostatic water in. 


Directions:


1) Use an alcohol swab to wipe off the top of your benzyl alcohol vial. Measure out an appropriate amount of benzyl alcohol (see examples below if you are bad at math). 


2) After drawing out the benzyl alcohol, you can have this set aside. 


3) Measure out the sterile water (if you have sterile water tubes from a needle exchange like I do, you don't have to measure it out) or collect the tap water, and put it into your vial you'll have your bacteriostatic water in. 


4) Put in the benzyl alcohol. 


Voila. 


100 units = 1 mL
1 unit = 0.01 mL
1 mL = 1 cc


Examples....


To make 10 mL of bacteriostatic water, you need 9 units of benzyl alcohol (0.09 mL). 


To make 30 mL of bacteriostatic water, you need 27 units of benzyl alcohol (0.27 mL).


To make 100 mL of bacteriostatic water, you need 90 units of benzyl alcohol (0.9 mL).


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Oct 31, 2015)

http://www.formagenix.net

Originally FormaGenix Health


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 31, 2015)

I get everything from east coast medical supply. They have it all and good prices. Plus they give you promo codes after every order. Like ordering in bulk. I'll order 1000-1500 pins at time

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

